# No elevator, and nobody noticed?



## squerly

Can you imagine building a luxury high rise condo without a working elevator?  I mean, WTF?  How'd you like to be the realtor showing this place???

story here


----------



## Galvatron

I know Spain is making serious financial cut backs but that is just plain stupid


----------



## Leni

Unbelievable that no one noticed.


----------



## Catavenger

Walking up stairs is healthy just ask mayor Bloomberg


----------



## Leni

Forty-five flights of stairs is a bit much.


Maybe they can attach them to the outside?


----------



## Catavenger

have a helicopter land on the roof then people could walk down?


----------



## luvs

stairs get a person to where they hafta be pretty quickly. & u get exercise.

the vast majority'll take elevators. i prefer taking stairs. elevators get clogged & too many hop on. then u hafta wait as 24 various floors were chosen by those various ppl....... & this obesity epidemic somehow awes experts. jmho


----------



## leadarrows

Oh crap I forgot my wallet....oh crap I forgot my keys......It would be the death of me....


----------



## ki0ho

Could it be that O-slimmy was in charge of the planing stage ?????


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Are you sure the US government didn't have any say in the planning of this building?  After all, according to the general population here their elevators don't go to the top floor as well.


----------



## waybomb

I would guess that the hole in the middle will be filled up with elevators in short order.


----------



## FrancSevin

ki0ho said:


> Could it be that O-slimmy was in charge of the planing stage ?????


 
Actually Mayor Bloomberg re3cently suggested reduction of elevators on all new Buildings to encourage people_ to use the stairs, for their health_.  Perhaps he was on the architecht's advisory board!


----------



## Leni

Actually it turns out that the first half of the building does have elevators. Construction was halted when the project ran out of money. Another company took over and used outside construction elevators for the upper half. They forgot to install the interior ones. I'm guessing that the space is allotted and it is just a matter of installing them.


----------

